# Keep The show halter, or get a new one?



## Celtic Hill Farm (Sep 24, 2008)

(I have to do her feet)

Should i keep this halter on her or get a new one? I like the Style of the Arab halter, but i don't think it complement's her confermation. but it really brings out her head and facial features? what do you guys think?

I was thinking, more of a quarter horse style (eew [i don't like anthing to do with Q-Horses]) Or just her bridle. I really like the way it brings out her face.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Sep 24, 2008)

Bump Any one?


----------



## txminipinto (Sep 24, 2008)

Well, I don't show donkeys, but I don't think it's the best halter for her. I actually have zero concept of what makes a correct donkey so I'm not sure what your breed standards are. But.....I think that cable halter is way too thin for her head.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Sep 24, 2008)

There really aren't any standards around us. All the shows people show in rope or nylon halters. I just got that halter for free, so that's what i have. What would you think would look good on her?


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Sep 24, 2008)

i was thinking of something like thing like this u guess it wouldn't look bad on her.


----------



## disneyhorse (Sep 24, 2008)

Most of the donkeys I have seen shown have been shown in a QH style halter.

Andrea


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Sep 24, 2008)

Yea. Sometimes they use the Arab style. Or a bridle, nylon halter, or rope halter.


----------



## Leeana (Sep 24, 2008)

I do not know, but you probably would get more of the answers you were looking for if you posted this on the miniature donkey board.


----------



## txminipinto (Sep 24, 2008)

I think the stock halter would look better.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Sep 24, 2008)

Yea, i Think it would look better, i don't want a bulky Leather halter tho, that one is kind of fine®


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Sep 28, 2008)

I was surfing the net, just looking at donkey farms, (yea i have no life) and i came across these ppl, and they show some of there donkeys in Arab styled halters. But if you look closer they are thicker, and i think it is acutally a cow halter.\

http://www.miniaturedonkeys.com/Pages/jacks.html

http://www.miniaturedonkeys.com/Pages/jennets.html


----------



## Keri (Sep 28, 2008)

That halter blends right into her face. Since she has a larger boned head, I would go with a thicker style halter. If you want to stick with the arabian style, get one with a wide noseband and color. Maybe turiquoise or a pastel color. It would look really pretty with her color.

If you want a quarter horse style, I would go with a black or dark brown and make sure it has silver nosebands or something. Need to break up her color a little.

Don't know anything about showing donkeys, but this is what I think would look best. I think your best option is to go with color.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Sep 28, 2008)

you think the Arab styled with the Colored nose band?


----------



## Keri (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah, I think an arabian one with a thick noseband would look pretty on her. A light color would work better with her gray, like turquiose, pink or lavender.



Then keep with the silver hardware to tie it all in.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Sep 30, 2008)

way to pick feminie colors



:


----------

